# Alright, I hope I don't get clobbered here



## 433050 (Jan 1, 2017)

I know this is a long shot but I would like to ask this community if they think I might be too old to start sailing and living on a boat as a useful crew member. I am a 67 year old woman, with no sailing experience BUT, I have lived around and been on many boats my whole life. I am healthy and live a pretty holistic lifestyle. I have mostly sailed in the SF bay and lived in and around Sausalito, Ca for the last 40 years. Presently I live in Florida. I am not a deck hand and almost always was on board as a guest. It has always been my dream -however- I never had the opportunity to live it because I got married and raised a child who passed on while in college. Presently in my life, I am a widow and thinking that this might be the time to take a look at life at sea. Of course I would have to find a boat owner that would allow an older newbie to learn the ropes. This could be wishful thinking on my part and that is where I need your community advice. It is either live my dream if I can, or just live out my life on land waiting like everyone else for the end to come. Do you think I am over the hill and perhaps should just give up this idea?


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Allow me to state my opinion: You Go Girl!! I'm 68, so 67 looks kind of young (just kidding). You seem to have decent health, and a great attitude. Sailing is definately a sport/lifestyle that can be addapted to a variety of ages and abilities. Your "Can do" attitude will allow you to find just the right fit for you. God Bless, and wishing you to absolute best in this New Year. Fair winds and following seas (as my Dad used to say).


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

'The End' is coming, regardless.
I think it's sad to meet it when bored....and simply waiting.

Physical abilities will determine if you're monohull, multihull or trawler material.
Go with what you can do...comfortable doing.

I see too many people sitting around, relegating themselves to the Pearly Gates Waiting Room. 

Never retire from life.

Start step 1...or it will never happen...and just be one of those dreams....don't kid yourself.....be a winner.
Losing sucks...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Find a local sailing club and start attending the meetings. I am in Ft Myers, and there is one here. Sailors are always looking for crew, and while experience helps, it is not the only criteria. I don't suggest that you crew for a race, unless you like getting yelled at, but you should be able to tag along on a cruise. I have trained more than my share of cruisers through membership in a sailing club. 

If you go out on someone else's boat as a guest, bring food, snacks and beverage for AT LEAST yourself and the skipper.

Taking either US Sailing's Basic Keel Boat, or ASA's 101 would give you a leg up, and some valuable experience.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> ....
> Taking either US Sailing's Basic Keel Boat, or ASA's 101 would give you a leg up, and some valuable experience.


Take a series of sailing courses for sure.
You will enjoy it...and then you're 'serious'.


----------



## 433050 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you all so much. It sounds like the sailing courses are the way to go for step number 1. I am close to the east coast of Florida in the central area near Daytona so I should be able to find some courses here. I am a very good cook and that might come in useful to someone. I will check out the local sailing clubs as well this is fantastic advice. I very much appreciate your replies.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

IIRC, there is an active sailing club in Daytona.
I anchored there a few nights a zillion years ago.
Biggest boat there at that time was maybe a 25
Hunter.
You need to get in some cockpit hours.
Nothing beats enthusiasm.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd like to second the idea (or third or fourth) that a good cook has a big edge. Bring lots of finger foods to share and you should be a sought after sailing crew. Yes, take the courses and up your skill set. Good luck!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

There's a *LOT* more to being a liveaboard boat owner than just knowing how to move the boat around, be it under sail or power. If you are very well set economically, then the majority of the maintenance and repairs can be paid for. That only leaves the problem of finding reputable, capable repair and maintenance people wherever you travel, not an easy thing in itself. However, there are always things that fail underway, so you'll need some skills to deal with the most common ones.
I'm not trying to turn you off, just point out an often forgotten fact of boat ownership. There are a lot of systems that require maintenance and repair aboard boats.
The sailing is the easy part. It sure ain't rocket science. Anybody can learn to sail in about 40 hours of concentrated sailing. Another week or two for docking, anchoring, weather and navigation and you're off to the Bahamas or Hawaii, depending on which coast you live on. And all that's a lot more fun than changing the oil on the main engine and generator, just to name a couple of the less glamorous jobs that come up regularly.
So before you jump into the dream, check out the less fun aspects and see if you will be OK either learning to do these things or have the finances to have them done. I have been doing this stuff since I was 12 so I've got a pretty good handle on what's what. At 70, I've a much younger partner to help with a lot of the maintenance and repairs because, quite frankly, I don't have enough desire to do the sailing, if I had to do all the maintenance and repairs myself.
Another option for you might be to learn the sailing and seamanship stuff and then travel to places and rent a bareboat to sail there. No maintenance or repairs, just the fun part.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

As a fellow mid-60's year old who sails races my 38 footer single handed, and whose father sailed into his late 80's I don't see why you would not learn to sail at your age. 

When my mom was single in her late 60's she would wear a necklace with a sailboat charm hoping to meet fellow sailors. She did and she married him. She and Jack had a number of sailboats almost until the end of her life.

And while I agree that sailing lessons are a good idea, reading can also be helpful, but there are also people who can never learn to sail. 

Lastly sailing can be a physical sport. Exercising and such balance improving regimes like yoga can be very helpful as well.

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

In your location I would check with this group; Halifax Sailing Association - Join


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

By all means, take some courses and/or do some crewing so you can start to learn what's entailed with using a boat. Most of all though, put in the time and effort to learn if it's what you really want to do, before you get too deep money-wise.

Then, the first thing you need to do is decide just what you want to do on a boat. Cross oceans, see foreign lands? Island hop the Caribbean? Snowbird up and down the East Coast? Those are just some of the possible choices. Before you can prepare, you have to have some idea of what you're preparing for, and what you'll need once you're ready. In thinking on this though, it has to be, what will I do, not what will I want to do. Once you have a good idea of what you'll actually do, then you can think about the best boat to use for it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

OK, well it looks like its up to me to give you the clobbering.

You are not young and agile anymore and boats at sea can batter the untrained body. I have never made a passage without ooozing blood. In the first few years it ooozing every day out.

The smaller the boat the more frisky it is. From running flat to on a 45 degree angle takes about 3 seconds and being tossed about and landing on something hard enough to break bones is easy.

The people who have responded thus far have all been sailing since much younger and probably have no idea what its like for someone new that's older. (I don't know either as I've been sailing since a kid).

However, the above doesn't mean you can't do it. You can get some training and see how you go. If you enjoy it it's probably because you can handle it. It will take more than a week or two it get comfortable so give it time.

So, my recommendation would be some basic sailing lessons on as bigger boat as you can. Then go hunt up someone to whisk you off on their boat.

If you'd really prefer a gentleman with boat to have a romantic connection and sail off into the sunset then be BOLD and get your name on every singles sailing site as you can. There's plenty of men who would delight in someone that wants to share their passion.


Mark


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Sailing is frequently uncomfortable and somewhat physically challenging. If you think a two hours of bicycling at a moderate pace in a light rain is fun you'll likely enjoy sailing. If you'd prefer to socialize in the shade while eating potato chips you probably won't.


----------



## Heller Gregory (Jun 3, 2016)

Never too old!! Bummer you don't live in Marin anymore or I'd take you out. I'm @ OCSC Sailing Club & just bought a boat. What I like about a sailing club is that they offer lessons if you want them, or you can just have access to a "crew list" that emails people when they want crew & usually put what level they'd prefer. When I charter, I usually put out a crew list saying any level - but I'd like one person to be @ least Basic Cruising (BC) so I can relax a little. You split the cost of a charter (usually $60-$100 per person, depending on the boat).

The only thing about the Keelboat (BK) lessons & going that route is you're starting out on J-24's, which are super fun but a lot of work! I was totally battered & bruised after my weeklong certification. You don't get to the bigger boats until Bareboat Cruising (BBC). Once I got my BBC, I haven't gone back to a J-24. 

I've also raced, it made me a better sailor but I'm liking a more leisurely sail now. Like anything, it's practice. Otherwise, it's finding the wind & raising two sails. The hardest part of my day yesterday was docking @ night, & it was fine. If you can hop on & off a boat, you can crew! 

Happy New Year & I love your goal!! I sailed as a kid, and then stopped for 25 years raising my kids. I got back into it when I turned 50.


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear you have lost both your partner and your child. Life does go on. Though it may take a while. 
Learning to sail is certainly very possible at 67. I would recommend a sailing course. to get started. 
Moving to live aboard, not so sure. I would recommend the idea. Before you consider it, Get out on the water and do some sailing. Via course's and Charters. Charter a boat of a kind which interests you just to get a feel if its right for you. A smaller boat at a club may work out a better option and provide an opportunity to meet people with similar interests.

Learn to sail get familiar with some different boats and think about what you want to do when you know for yourself what is involved.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you have the resources to invest in a week long liveaboard cruising class? If so, I suggest giving that a shot. You learn how to fair weather sail and get some experience living aboard to see if it's for you. Your aptitude and physical condition are the only limiters. You just have to see.

I doubt you're going to cross oceans, but I don't hear you saying that's the goal. Living aboard, coastal cruising, making 20 miles hops in good weather windows is completely doable.

Also, excellent advice above that living aboard is 20% sailing and 80% fixing and maintaining. Are you handy? Comfortable figuring out how things work? If so, you'll get there. If you are the type that has trouble figuring out how to set up a TV and cable box, then forget it.

Lastly, unless you die unexpectedly, you will move back ashore eventually. Be sure you have a financial plan to be able to do so. As we all get older and older, more stuff hurts, it's hard to bend and pull and lift and climb and crouch. Sailing is physical. You're going to want a comfortable boat to liveaboard.... higher overheads, creature comforts, larger bunks and showers, etc.

Go take that week long course and see what you think.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

It's never too late. You can sleep when you're dead.


----------



## 433050 (Jan 1, 2017)

From all the comments here it sounds like the sailing clubs are going to be the most resourceful along with taking some courses. I am also checking into meet-up groups in my area. At present I am not looking to own my own boat but to be part of a crew on a boat. I am not a mechanic and would definitely need a man around for all those things, so it is best I become part of a crew or a captains wife. I have thought about all the body bashing one would take in rough seas and this could be uncomfortable but as one person said, Yoga is a good prep and I do Yoga. I so appreciate everyone's comments here. It has given me a very good start on this plan.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

you can do that to which you set your mind to do.
if you can do stuff, then do it. if you are a 67 yr old quadriplegic, i would say--may be a lil far fetched, but with the right home health care it is still possible. 
get a lil boat and sail it all over the place--as well as your home base. the more you sail your lil play boat the more confidence you will gain as you seek your home base boat. 
have fun. 
i am currently 68 and keep a formosa as home. if i can do it, anyone can. 
life is to be enjoyed .


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ...
> If you'd really prefer a gentleman with boat to have a romantic connection and sail off into the sunset then be BOLD and get your name on every singles sailing site as you can. There's plenty of men who would delight in someone that wants to share their passion.
> 
> Mark


Apparently all it takes to find one is to wear a sailboat charm necklace. I wish I'd known that back when I was single.

:wink


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Lassiegirl said:


> ... I am not a mechanic and would definitely need a man around for all those things, so it is best I become part of a crew or a captains wife. ...


I'm not mechanically inclined either but one thing sailing did for me was test my self-imposed limits and I discovered that I'm not as dumb as I thought. Learning how to at least change the oil on our diesel engine, how to change the filters, what to look for in the systems BEFORE something breaks, explodes, or otherwise goes to hell, how to do routine maintenance...is empowering to say the least.

Makes me feel that I've earned that sunset and glass of wine at the end of a day's sail.

Don't sell yourself short. Once you learn something and give yourself that first mental fist bump, it gets addictive and you move on to the next learning experience.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Lassiegirl said:


> ........start sailing and living on a boat.........





Lassiegirl said:


> ......At present I am not looking to own my own boat......


Buy your own boat and the dude will come to you.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> Buy your own boat and the dude will come to you.


That's exactly how it worked for me. And the boat hadn't even left the driveway before we met.

There were a few women in the Catalina club we used to belong to who started out single handing their C30s in their 60s and THEN they met their current husbands.


----------



## Heller Gregory (Jun 3, 2016)

Haha on the charm to find a H. I'm the sailor in our family, that's what happens when you can't cook I guess. I so appreciate it when people bring food!!


----------



## 433050 (Jan 1, 2017)

Don't necessarily need to find a husband, that is not what this thread is about. I am very happy being my own person but the companionship would be nice if the situation arose. I am good being a crew member and learning as I go. I can do some things better than others. Cooking is one skill I have. Like Donna said, she learned the skills like changing the oil and filters etc. Those things I can learn given the right teacher. I like the idea of testing my limits. I am not sure I would have the strength to do some things and those would have to be taken care of by others. The goal is to be a useful crew member of a boat at my age and can I do that and it appears that from these answers, I can.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Lassiegirl said:


> Don't necessarily need to find a husband, that is not what this thread is about. I am very happy being my own person but the companionship would be nice if the situation arose. ...


Understood but, as with most forum discussions, any side road will most likely be followed.

I hope you stick around and keep us updated and keep posting questions. I love hearing about anyone pushing his or her envelop but too often they disappear after the initial flurry. I've met a boatload of people in person who I first talked to via the forum and I must say that my sailing world has opened up beyond my dreams. I had to extend my goals to keep ahead of myself. It's a wonderful sport/lifestyle/hobby in which you can do as much as you mentally and physically feel comfortable.

If you search any of the sailing forums you'll find there are others who had the same questions and concerns. Keep yourself in the boat and keep the water out. The rest will follow.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Mechanical ineptitude is not a gender thing. If you put yourself in a situation where new skills are needed ,wimpering doesn't help much. I've always admired the women I've met over the years who built, owned or equally shared a vessel and life style. Just get out there and make it so. What's the worst that can happen? (getting older, wishing?)


----------



## captain midnight (Jan 2, 2017)

I sailed home from Hawaii to Seattle 7 times with my favorite sailing pal. He was 75 the first time we battled that whale pasture. Ray worked at a local sailing club until his mid eighties. He started sailing in earnest when his wife passed, he was 67 years old, you will do just fine


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

My neighbor single handed his 42' yawl into his early 90's. Attitude is much more of a factor than age. Fate can destroy ones health at any age, but until that happens, go for it. I know people in their 50's who never get out of their chairs. I have friends in their 70's still doing marathons. One of my friends mid 70's just completed her first triathlon. She won her age group because she was the age group. Some of the best sailor's I know are women, including my wife. Sailing is more about good judgement more than physicality, and judgement is a trait that age enhances.

Don't let anyone put you off this dream.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Lassiegirl said:


> Don't necessarily need to find a husband, that is not what this thread is about. I am very happy being my own person but the companionship would be nice if the situation arose........


I truly hope you find what will make you happy. Get involved and it will increase your odds. I'm not sure I totally understand what that is, if you hope to live aboard.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

It's certainly possible to do what you suggest. It sounds like you've embraced the idea of taking a series of sailing lessons, which is great. I may also help you make some connections that help you in your search for your boat. 

At least one of your replies has mentioned the other aspect of sailing, which is maintenance. I think of it as boat management. Knowing what things need to be maintained, and when. And if you're at all handy, taking care of a portion of it yourself. And being able to differentiate between what you can do and what you can hire out. Not to mention, being able to handle the bills if you have to hire it out. As has already been said, boat management is the more demanding aspect of sailing. 

Hopefully, as part of your learning process with classes, you'll get a sense of how big a boat you'll want. Too big, and it won't leave the boat. There is a sweet spot. 

Also, you'll want to think whether you'll be able to single-hand the boat. Go by yourself, and you're single-handing. Take a friend that doesn't know how to sail, and you're single handing. I'm 62. I single-hand most of the time...even with my wife onboard. If I go out by myself, I might go out and noodle around with just the genoa, so there's less for me to do. You'll have to find out if you're able to take the boat out by yourself, unfurl the genoa, and manage the boat on your own. And, when it's time to furl the genoa, do you have the skill and strength to skills to do it on your own? If you have to make arrangements to find crew for each outing, unless you have a large circle of sailing friends, or a friend who is skilled and will accompany you often, you could find yourself stuck at the dock. 

What you're wanting to do, is something that a person who plans and puts one foot in front of another, and gets things done will succeed at. It won't happen very well by itself. But, it's a lifestyle that's worth the effort, as the rewards are there. 

Too bad you're in Florida, and my wife and I are in Muskegon, MI. Otherwise we'd be able to get you started/hooked up in one of the least expensive sailing areas where there's no salt in the water and everyone speaks English. Half the year on boat, the other half in Florida. Oh, well. 

If you're going to do the sailing thing, and this sailor thinks the rewards are there, start now and GO GO GO. Sorry, but no time to waste. You'll need to balance going full steam ahead with not making any rash decisions (buying the wrong boat that doesn't suit your needs). Read, read, read, ask, ask, ask, and you have a shot at this thing.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

She doesn't want to buy a boat.

She has said so in 3 posts #1, 19 and 26

Why is everyone telling her to buy a boat or learn mainatance when she has said in almost every post she doesn't want to buy a boat?

Please read Post #1

Post #19

Post #26


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> She doesn't want to buy a boat.
> 
> She has said so in 3 posts #1, 19 and 26
> 
> ...


She has mentioned living on one whether or not it's hers. I suppose that has been ratcheted back but it was put out there and unless you're planning on being total Boat Fluff (I have one of those), you have to learn SOMETHING about the boat. Since she posted here I'm guessing she isn't going the total Fluff route.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Lassiegirl said:


> Don't necessarily need to find a husband, that is not what this thread is about. I am very happy being my own person but the companionship would be nice if the situation arose. I am good being a crew member and learning as I go. I can do some things better than others. Cooking is one skill I have. Like Donna said, she learned the skills like changing the oil and filters etc. Those things I can learn given the right teacher. I like the idea of testing my limits. I am not sure I would have the strength to do some things and those would have to be taken care of by others. The goal is to be a useful crew member of a boat at my age and can I do that and it appears that from these answers, I can.


Yes, you can!!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

In post #1, she said she wanted to live aboard and was hoping a boat owner would help her "learn the ropes". Nothing about not wanting her own boat. You were just clairvoyant.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Lassiegirl said:


> The goal is to be a useful crew member of a boat





Lassiegirl said:


> *I am not looking to own my own boat *but to be part of a crew on a boat. I am not a mechanic and would definitely need a man around for all those things, so it is best I become part of a crew or a captains wife.


I am sorry Donna and Minne, but I am reading English.
What language are you using???


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

So all right. There's a place for boat fluff too. What ever works. Long voyage, single first step sort of thing.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Apparently, this really matters to you? Fine, you're right. 

That second quote was when she clarified in a follow on post. Her first post was oblique.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

There are 37-year-olds who are too old to learn sailing and there are 67-years-olds who are not too old. In depends on your genetics, history, luck, physical condition, mental condition, and attitude, not how many summers you have lived through. The only way to find out is to try it for yourself. Sailing clubs, meet-ups, etc. are all good, but in the end, you have to make it happen for yourself.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

And there are PLENTY of totally clueless men regarding maintenance and mechanical stuff!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

All in all, this thread is pretty inspiring Goes to show the dream isn't limited to 30 yr old dufuss's wanting to run away cheap without paying the dues of reality. Some of us older folk can dance too. If you can pay your way in life ,,helps. Deck fluff, social skills, culinary aptitude and willingness to learn new adventures has always been in short supply for sailors (mostly men ,who bust their butts getting where they are) .If that's the way the tide flows ,don't buck the tide. First lesson!


----------



## 433050 (Jan 1, 2017)

OK thank you everyone for your replies. I will be clear that at this present moment I have no desire to buy a boat and sail away on my own. I am very much a creature that loves companionship and that is why I want to be part of a crew. Besides that, each adventure may open itself up to learn new things on a variety of boats. I can probably do a fair bit of maintenance if I had to but my skills are better served elsewhere. I do have a Finance degree, so that kind of work is a no brainer for me and may be immensely useful to someone who has trouble with the numbers. Bottom line is that I am willing to learn and do whatever the captain would want to teach me within my own limitations. Obviously I cannot lift 100lbs as that is about what I weigh. And yes, I would definitely be a monetary contributor for provisions. I can prepare healthy, tasty meals and know how to gut a fish. In the beginning I thought who would ever bring on a 67 year old girl on their boat when there are plenty of 30 somethings out there. But I see that this is not the case and that us more mature women are most likely in it for the long haul and not just a fancy escapade now and then. I have every intention of living on a boat with others and perhaps as time moves forward that will happen. But for now, this community has been fantastic is helping me set the goal, and follow through with what I need to do to be a useful crew member. I am working on it and will keep everyone posted with updates as I progress on this journey. You guys are great!


----------



## 433050 (Jan 1, 2017)

One more thing. I cannot stop laughing. I just looked up what deck fluff is because I never heard that term before. Seriously at 67 I don't think I can qualify for this, although I am easy on the eye, I am not in that boat. 
Deck Fluff - a scantily clad North American Big Hair, commonly placed on the foredeck of a sailing yacht with the sole purpose to distract the competition while rounding the mark inside their position.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Lassiegirl said:


> One more thing. I cannot stop laughing. I just looked up what deck fluff is because I never heard that term before. Seriously at 67 I don't think I can qualify for this, although I am easy on the eye, I am not in that boat.
> Deck Fluff - a scantily clad North American Big Hair, commonly placed on the foredeck of a sailing yacht with the sole purpose to distract the competition while rounding the mark inside their position.


And I mentioned "Boat Fluff" who is my 83-year old mother. She has her favorite seat in the cockpit and she sits, the boat sails.


----------



## 433050 (Jan 1, 2017)

Donna,
Haha, that is funny. I might become that one day but not yet. Still got a lot of spunk left in me and I have joined a couple of sailing clubs now, and am looking forward to their events. I am going to do the American Sailing Association class in the meantime. It is just an online sailing course to get familiar with the terminology etc. Then I will move on to hands on. There is a club in my area that sails on a local lake with smaller boats so this is what I am thinking will give me some good hands on experience. I can learn a lot from these folks.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Lassiegirl said:


> ......There is a club in my area that sails on a local lake with smaller boats so this is what I am thinking will give me some good hands on experience. I can learn a lot from these folks.


You will learn faster on small boats.
Changes are felt quicker.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I do think living aboard or taking off in your own boat is a long shot unless you are extremely motivated and jump into the lifestyle ASAP. It would also mean you would have to give up other endeavors to focus on sailing. As long as you are fit and motivated there are plenty of ways you can still learn to sail. 

I have not read the entire thread and do not know where in FL you are, which can make a big difference. Here in Socal when I first arrived and started sailing again, I got involved with "Meetup" groups. Because my schedule allowed me random days off and boats were cheaper to rent midweek, that was when I sailed. I would often sail on other people's boats and on occasion I would rent a boat. When I rented a boat I would advertise for crew on meetup and split the rental cost with other members of the sailing group. More often than not I was the only person onboard under 60 during the week. If you live near a big city on the water check out Meetup for sailing groups.


----------



## ashsail64 (Jan 6, 2017)

When I was actively cruising I came across fellow cruisers of all ages. One gentleman, who I met while in Panama, sticks in my mind the most. He was 87 years old and on his SECOND solo circumnavigation! I asked him what made him go for a second time and he said," At 86 years old and on my first circumnavigation, I didn't think I'd actually survive the trip. When I made it all the way around, I thought....Why not just keep going?" He was such an interesting character, and he kept his boat up well, so it just goes to show you, there really is no limit on age, just know and be honest with yourself and others about your own mental and physical limitations. Strive to be the "prudent" mariner, but GO FOR IT!


----------



## 433050 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have found there are some very good meet-up groups here in Florida and this is something I am actively pursuing. Thank you to everyone for all your excellent advice.


----------

